# One-way vehicle hire uk to portugal - help!



## umimog

My partner and I are already living in northern portugal but are currently in uk following the birth of our first child. We need to return as soon as possible and are having trouble finding a van that we can take from uk to portugal as a one-way only. Does anyone know of any companies or ex-pat schemes running which offer this service ? Thanks....


----------



## Stravinsky

umimog said:


> My partner and I are already living in northern portugal but are currently in uk following the birth of our first child. We need to return as soon as possible and are having trouble finding a van that we can take from uk to portugal as a one-way only. Does anyone know of any companies or ex-pat schemes running which offer this service ? Thanks....


Hardly anyone. Because if they are in the UK and have a van left in Portugal then they have to pay to get it back to the UK.

Can't you pay someone to go with you and then drive it back afterwards?

I know of one company in Spain that does it, but that aint a lot of use to you


----------



## umimog

Nice one - could you give me more details on the Spanish lot?
Probably be perfect to use them as can just take vehicle to Spain once dropped stuff off at ours and coach back, no worries.... Cheers


----------



## Stravinsky

umimog said:


> Nice one - could you give me more details on the Spanish lot?
> Probably be perfect to use them as can just take vehicle to Spain once dropped stuff off at ours and coach back, no worries.... Cheers


JK International, their tel numbers are, 
Mobile: 077719 65948 UK landline: 01794 884825 and their Spanish number is 0034 616041594

This isn't a recommendation, I've never used them, but its the only people I have ever come accross that do it.


----------



## sjs111

*Moving back to the UK*



umimog said:


> My partner and I are already living in northern portugal but are currently in uk following the birth of our first child. We need to return as soon as possible and are having trouble finding a van that we can take from uk to portugal as a one-way only. Does anyone know of any companies or ex-pat schemes running which offer this service ? Thanks....



We are wanting to take about a transit full of stuff back to the UK. We would be interested in picking up the van you have hired from the UK back to the UK. Would this be of any help to you? Obviously we will pay for all costs on the return leg. We have looked into removals etc and it seems to be much too expensive. We were hoping to rent from PT and drop in UK but there doesn´t seem to be any companies that do it. We would be willing to pick up the van from Northern PT we are in Obidos, central PT.


----------



## mitz

Probably cheaper to buy an old Transit van in the UK and use that, then sell it on to someone going back.


----------

